# Replacing a car number plate



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

I just bumped my car on a bollard 

It seems mostly ok but the number plate is bent out of shape and I'll obviously I am going to need a new one.  Can I go to any garage for this? Is there somewhere like halfords that what do it?

I am very new to Spain and have very little Spanish & not much clue where to start with this.

Thanks for any advice :fingerscrossed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Joeyjo said:


> I just bumped my car on a bollard
> 
> It seems mostly ok but the number plate is bent out of shape and I'll obviously I am going to need a new one.  Can I go to any garage for this? Is there somewhere like halfords that what do it?
> 
> ...


I presume it's a Spanish number plate - if not, then you're stuffed!

There are specific garages that are licensed to make number plates - so you need to find one of these. Perhaps a good starting place might be your local ITV centre. Show them the old one and ask where to get a new one (sign language?).


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I needed a number plate for my trailer. 

You just take all your documents with you to the shop opposite the Trafico(bit like a DVLA) building. Doesn't matter where you are in Spain every Trafico has such a shop near it. They check your documentation and then make you up a number plate while you wait. Mine cost about 8 euros from memory.

all your documents = Everything you normally carry in the car.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

olivefarmer said:


> I needed a number plate for my trailer.
> 
> You just take all your documents with you to the shop opposite the Trafico(bit like a DVLA) building. Doesn't matter where you are in Spain every Trafico has such a shop near it. They check your documentation and then make you up a number plate while you wait. Mine cost about 8 euros from memory.
> 
> all your documents = Everything you normally carry in the car.


... there you go again .... there's no shops near our trafico at all (number plate or otherwise).

The nearest garage that makes them is in town (about 1Km away).


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks both 
It is a Spanish plate.

Luckily it is less urgent than it was as my dad is visiting and managed to bend/ hammer it flat again (it is metal).

I think it may still need replacing for the IVA next time but looks ok for now.

I also discovered that you can get replacement plates from Mister Minit - again you obviously need all documents etc.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Joeyjo said:


> Thanks both
> It is a Spanish plate.
> 
> Luckily it is less urgent than it was as my dad is visiting and managed to bend/ hammer it flat again (it is metal).
> ...


LOL - what's VAT (IVA) got to do with it ?

You meant to say ITV


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> LOL - what's VAT (IVA) got to do with it ?
> 
> You meant to say ITV


Lol - not surprised I mistyped I seem to have so many new acronyms floating round my head as I try to sort out all the paperwork over here! My other half came a few months ago and his is just about sorted but i am trying to figure out the restore and the kids!


----------

